# Trooper verification



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

How do I verify if an indiviual is in fact a retired Mass State Trooper as he claims to be. He has recently begun dating a member of my family and I would like to make sure he is on the up and up.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Call him a punk ass bitch. If you walk away with all your teeth, he's not a cop (retired or otherwise) let alone a trooper...


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

If he's not wearing a hat when he comes over, he has no power and you can kick his ass to the curb!


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Go to the boston herald website and look up the state pensioners payroll. It will show his name, pension, and department in MA he worked for.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

futureMSP said:


> Go to the boston herald website and look up the state pensioners payroll. It will show his name, pension, and department in MA he worked for.


*as an added bonus you'll know how much cake he pulls in*


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Would the site actually show that? Another easy thing to do is do a newspaper search as long as he doesn't have a common last name, his or her name should pop up because once in their long career as a mass state trooper, they would have been involved in some incident. This is available through your local library's site.

There is also a man named Spenser (with an S) he lives on Beacon Hill in an old fire station. He also can help you.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Wizzid said:


> How do I verify if an indiviual is in fact a retired Mass State Trooper as he claims to be. He has recently begun dating a member of my family and I would like to make sure he is on the up and up.


Enforcement Odyessey and its sequel book have every Trooper who graduated an RTT listed going back to 1921.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Enforcement Odyessey and its sequel book have every Trooper who graduated an RTT listed going back to 1921.


Very interesting book, lots o' great pictures and some great info.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Show him your Guy Glodis Junior Detective badge. Tell him you want to see his cree-dentials.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wizzid said:


> How do I verify if an indiviual is in fact a retired Mass State Trooper as he claims to be. He has recently begun dating a member of my family and I would like to make sure he is on the up and up.


Do you check the credentials of everyone your family members date or just retired Troopers? There has to be more to this. And if there is more to it then how about asking questions about that? What makes you think they are making it up and why? Tell me this, is that the make or break as to whether or not you'll accept this person? I think you're full of sh**, how 'bout that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

This is actually the first time but, considering he is 30 and retired and its not medically related....instant red flag.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Maybe he started young?


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

At one time, you could be hired at 19 yrs of age! There were guys on the job that were not old enough to drink. FYI


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

His current occupation....sales. A far cry from one of the noblest professions out there.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Maybe he "retired" from an RTT class? 
What does he do for a living now? That might help you out.*

FAARRR more likely a story.....30 and out with no medical??...
I'd be concerned if he's digging ditches....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Wizzid said:


> His current occupation....sales. A far cry from one of the noblest professions out there.


Funny. I just read elsewhere on this board that the FEDS were the elite.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

MDSP2597 said:


> At one time, you could be hired at 19 yrs of age! There were guys on the job that were not old enough to drink. FYI


and you're point is...............?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

did he say "trooper" ?

there was a guy hanging out at the local store24 years ago telling everybody he was a "state cop"

turns out he was a security guard in town with a SSPO badge


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Look him up here;

http://www.bostonherald.com/projects/pensions/


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> did he say "trooper" ?
> 
> there was a guy hanging out at the local store24 years ago telling everybody he was a "state cop"
> 
> turns out he was a security guard in town with a SSPO badge


About a month or two ago one of the guys I know calls me asking if I knew a guy that was hagning around a local package store wearing an MSP sweatshirt and carrying a rather flashy gun. He told me the name it didn't ring any bells so I asked around and come to find out the guy was in no way leo on any end and just an all around R 0. You've got to wonder why people try pulling that type of stuff they must have an idea it'll catch up to them in the long run.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

With this rational thinking, I could say I filled out an application for the FBI, so I must be an FBI agent!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

mtc said:


> Sales of what?
> 
> Used cars?
> Medical equipment?
> ...


He sells autographed pictures of BUDDHA !!!!!!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

He sells trooper badges on Ebay. Stricltly a novelty of course.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I heard he sells old MDC Police badges and tries to pawn them off as Boston Housing Police Badges!


----------

